

Shafi Goldwasser, Silvio Micali to Receive 2012 Turing Award - tdrnd
http://www.acm.org/news/featured/awards/turing-award-2012

======
ScottBurson
Congratulations especially to Shafi Goldwasser for being, if I have counted
correctly, only the third female Turing Award recipient (after Fran Allen and
Barbara Liskov).

If we are to attract more girls and young women to computer science, it will
help a lot for them to be able to see such role models.

------
vowelless
Manuel Blum strikes again! I always marvel at how often I come across or use
something created by him or his students [1].

[1] <http://genealogy.math.ndsu.nodak.edu/id.php?id=13373>

